
Google surpasses Microsoft as world's most-visited site - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/04/25/MNGELPF0DR1.DTL&type=tech
======
ralph
Sorry, but what's the connection to Startup News?

~~~
omouse
Confirms that Microsoft is dead/irrelevant. People should be scared of Google
now. I've already set a Google News alert for "Cyberdyne Systems Google",
"Skynet Google" and "Cyberdyne Systems Skynet" ;P

